
Microsoft security chief: IE is not a browser, so stop using it as your default - known
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-security-chief-ie-is-not-a-browser-so-stop-using-it-as-your-default/
======
kstenerud
Then Microsoft should put its money where its mouth is. Every time IE
launches, the default page should be a warning:

Internet Explorer is no longer suitable for general web browsing. It should
only be used for legacy enterprise web portals that haven't been updated to
modern web standards.

